# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته

## sor

سلام دوستان.
خسته نباشید.
ببینید من سال سومم و رشتمم ریاضیه و متاسفانه هنوز هیچ هدفی برای دانشگاه ندارم.
تنها هدفم اینه که برم یه داشنگاه خوب
اگه امکانش هست راهنماییم کنید چه رشته هایی آینده شغلی خوبی دارند؟؟؟؟چه رشته هایی پر درآمدند؟؟؟؟یا از طریق چه رشته هایی می تونم بورسیه بشم؟؟؟؟
اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید و نظرات و تجربیاتتونو به من منتقل کنید.
ممنون

----------


## sor

دوستان میشه کمک کنید>>>> :Y (454):

----------


## Mr Sky

*رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه همه رو میتونی پذیرش بگیری..........
.
.
.
تنها چیز مهم علاقه هست ........ببین به چه رشته ای علاقه داری..............
.
.
از نظر درآمد   تو هر رشته ای که خوب باشی میتونی درآمد خوبی هم داشته باشی....
.
.
.

واسه اینکه بفهمی به چه رشته ای علاقه داری ببین درساش تو دانشگاه چی هست......یا اینه بعد از اتمام تحصیل چه کار هایی میتونی کنی....چه دولتی چه آزاد
.
.
.
.
.

.*

----------


## حجت کمالی

> سلام دوستان.
> خسته نباشید.
> ببینید من سال سومم و رشتمم ریاضیه و متاسفانه هنوز هیچ هدفی برای دانشگاه ندارم.
> تنها هدفم اینه که برم یه داشنگاه خوب
> اگه امکانش هست راهنماییم کنید چه رشته هایی آینده شغلی خوبی دارند؟؟؟؟چه رشته هایی پر درآمدند؟؟؟؟یا از طریق چه رشته هایی می تونم بورسیه بشم؟؟؟؟
> اگه امکانش هست کمکم کنید و نظرات و تجربیاتتونو به من منتقل کنید.
> ممنون


سلام
اگه علاقمند به معلمی باشین رشته های آموزش ریاضی در دانشگاه فرهنگیان نیز خوبه
بورسیه هم هست از اول ورود استخدام خواهید بود

----------

